# Jutta Speidel @ Leute wie Du und ich (BRD 1981)



## Ruffah (10 Mai 2013)

Title:	Jutta_Speidel_-_Leute_wie_Du_und_ich-EP3-(BRD1981)-RUFFAH.avi - 15.9 MiB
Time:	1mn 3s
Res.:	720 x 540 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 970 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Jutta_Speidel_-_Leute_wie_D…avi (15,89 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## rotbuche (10 Mai 2013)

Super, das habe ich schon immer gesucht, jetzt fehlt nur noch die kurze Szene auf dem Balkon mit Hund, wo ihre Brust freigelegt wird! 

Vielleicht hast Du die auch noch! :thx:


----------



## krawutz (11 Mai 2013)

Was aus kleinen Nackedeis doch manchmal so werden kann.:thumbup:


----------



## macsignum (11 Mai 2013)

Kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Punisher (11 Mai 2013)

besten Dank


----------



## CelebMale (11 Mai 2013)

hübsche Fliesen also waren sie im Westen genauso hässlich.


----------



## Weltenbummler (11 Mai 2013)

Jutta hat ein süßen kleinen Busen.


----------



## Ywiii (11 Mai 2013)

schöner Beitrag


----------



## stuftuf (11 Mai 2013)

cool das hier zu finden!

MEGA-Dank


----------



## Rocker 1944 (27 Apr. 2015)

Vielen Dank für die bezaubernde Jutta Speidel.


----------



## Capucine007 (27 Apr. 2015)

Schöner Clip.
Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## paule17 (18 Okt. 2015)

Kannte ich noch nicht: vielen Dank!


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2015)

Schon verdammt lang her. Jutta war aber auch ein heißer Feger.


----------



## Rocker 1944 (20 Okt. 2015)

Vielen Dank für Jutta Speidel.


----------



## dukugrufzuhl (23 Feb. 2020)

Sehr schön!


----------

